# My new little pair



## Reidy23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are my two little newbies, they are a pair I'd Does one is black and White with almost freisen markings and her black is slightly longer than her White and her sister is mostly white with light brown markings. I know mother of them meets show standards, but they are very pretty and even tempered - they're already alright with being handled and come out to be held when I open the lid of the cage.

Here is the black and white - who I think is going to be called Magic









and my little white and brown - who is probably going to be Mischief!









Is there any category they could be shown in?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what part of the country you are in but they could be shown in the ECMA as pet class and might do well in the most friendliest or most unusual markings. They are considered piebald and aren't actually broken or even marked so they would probably be AOCP which I think stands for Any Other Color Pattern.


----------

